# kindergarten fees in liangxiang



## nat805 (May 19, 2013)

hello please can someone help!!!

hopefully i should offered a job in liangxiang china in the next few day, but as a single parent i need to try and secure childcare before i go. My child is 4 she will be 5 by end of this year i have been told she will go kindergarten not school does anyone know if this is right? plus i am also having trouble trying to find and kindergartens in this area can anyone recommend any? or give me a rough idea on price? please any heap would be very much appreciated thank you.


----------

